# Just saying hi!



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, I'm a furmom, live in Florida, and have three dogs, one pampered house kitty, and new two feral kittens (see the feral cat forum). Oh yeah, and I also have a 20 month old toddler (and a husband). I'm a sucker for punishment. LOL 

I'm a long time Siamese/Balinese fancier, but my house kitty is a pound kitty, though we lovingly joke that she's a lilac lynx point because she looks just like one, but I'm sure she's mostly ally-cat (shh.. don't tell her that!).


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Erin! Can't wait to see pictures of all of your kids (fur and human).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi Erin! I have a blue point Siamese and a seal point Balinese. You have good taste! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my house kitty. Her name is Zuki (short for Suzuki, because she purrs like a 2 stroke). 

As a kitten: 

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd149/north_of_601/DSCN1312.jpg?t=1195327095

A few weeks ago: 

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd149/north_of_601/DSCN1578.jpg?t=1195327158

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd149/north_of_601/IMG_1431.jpg?t=1195327353


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's beautiful, Erin! And she definitely looks like a lilac lynx.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Zuki is just beautiful.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! pets being sent to the beauty


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!  Such a pretty kitty you have there! :wink:


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello Erin and Welcome ot the forum! Can't wait to see pics of your fur family! Happy Posting and see you around the board.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Erin, welcome aboard. Your kitty definitely looks like a lynx point, very cute poses :wink:


----------

